# So, how was your day?



## cyberdigger (Aug 9, 2011)

I just learned that to show you care, you should ask this once in a while. So who's here..  RFord, madman, charlie6395, tigue710, RICKSBOTTLEROOM, jarhunter, azmodeus, coreya, Genno62, Rockhounder55, CanYouDigIt!, RED Matthews, midwestdigger, surfaceone, bottlestravaganza, slakoper, privvydigger, RICKJJ59W, acls, wolffbp, Stardust, kwalker, VTdigger, jammur9, msleonas, madpaddla, stumpknocker, L C, epackage, bigbadhonu, nhglass, nydigger, baltbottles, NCdigger5, DigorDie, BellwoodBoys, kungfufighter, fishnuts, soda bottle, GuntherHess, loris19, BRIAN S., kastoo, justadddirt, bottle34nut, sweetrelease, CWBookAuthor, diggerdirect, andy g, davidbg63, wam, melikapoisons, swizzle, Wheelah23, Chevy85 ..how are all a yall doin??[]


----------



## epackage (Aug 9, 2011)

been better, you ?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 9, 2011)

It was fine, actually, thanks for asking! [] I just beat a 7 year old, a 10 year old, and my mom at Boggle by twice their scores!

 'Course, I'd rather be up north digging... But a forced "vacation" might at least give me more time to do homework! [:'(]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm doing swimmingly, Charles, thanks for asking. Glad I didn't need bail money. 

 Howz'about you and your lady fair?


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> been better, you ?


 same here.


----------



## kwalker (Aug 9, 2011)

...I wrote a 5 page outline on the emergency procedures for small aircraft, got to clean my dog's ears out too. Also had a nerve get pinched in my spine while running today.

 But I'm preachy keen here [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2011)

Im ok but this PBJ & milk im eating right now are  Goooooood!!  []
   Nice cup huh


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Aug 9, 2011)

*How was your day?*

I'm doing relatively fine, but can't do any digging now because of having had 2 strokes and a heart attack, which placed me in a wheelchair. All you other guys and gals keep posting. At least I can feel as though I'm still a digger!

 Mike


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: How was your day?*

Started out okay.  Just watched a disturbing show on PBS, exposing Smithfield and other companies and their heinous practices, so now I am a vegetarian again.  The rain and humidity have had me in tears with my back and neck.  That's my day.  Tomorrow can only be better.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: How was your day?*



> Users viewing this topic: RED Matthews, Wheelah23, Road Dog


 Well Charles,  I'm able to be reviewing this FORUM almost daily.  I have my share of problems - being an old man.  At least I am not looking at grass roots yet.  I enjoy helping collectors with my years of exposure to working with glass making, mold repair, and now I have19 years of time to study all the books I can get that tell us about making glass products before 1900.  Thanks for asking.  RED Matthews


----------



## kwalker (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: How was your day?*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> The rain and humidity have had me in tears with my back and neck.


 
 Icy Hot spray on. That's about all I can say. It works wonders for me when I have bullets going through my back on a daily basis []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2011)

*RE: How was your day?*

Thanks, Kwalker.  That sounds better than the ones you have to rub on.  Often, our house smells more like a nursing home lol.  Believe me, I have tried everything.


----------



## kwalker (Aug 10, 2011)

*RE: How was your day?*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Thanks, Kwalker.  That sounds better than the ones you have to rub on.  Often, our house smells more like a nursing home lol.  Believe me, I have tried everything.


 
 It smells like Peppermint Oil, so you certainly will smell like a breath mint nonetheless. Smells a whole lot better than the gel though for sure. It's easy to put on, lasts a while and works really well too so I can't complain.


----------



## ktbi (Aug 10, 2011)

*RE: How was your day?*

Good day today Cyberdigger. Very busy at work, which isnt always the case. Back not bothering me too much. Dogs are asleep and cat won't be quiet! Looking at a bottle on eBay that I can't afford but really want. Laur, you should get a massage! My daughter is a massage therapist and I took full advantage of that until she moved to Alaska six months ago....Ron


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2011)

*RE: How was your day?*



> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> Good day today Cyberdigger. Very busy at work, which isnt always the case. Back not bothering me too much. Dogs are asleep and cat won't be quiet! Looking at a bottle on eBay that I can't afford but really want. Laur, you should get a massage! My daughter is a massage therapist and I took full advantage of that until she moved to Alaska six months ago....Ron


 
 Glad your day was good!  I love massages.  How lucky you were!  Acupuncture and massage are the best imo.  Massage therapists really understand the way your spine should be aligned, too.  I had one once, and while I lay there waiting, she came in and said, "Did you realize your legs are pointing in a different direction than the rest of your body??"


----------



## LC (Aug 10, 2011)

*RE: How was your day?*

Well , my Misses left me Sunday evening to go and baby-sit the Grand-kids till Thursday evening , I am doing great ! Don't remember things being so quiet .


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 10, 2011)

*RE: How was your day?*

It can't be better Chuckie. I'm on vacation this week. []  ~Mike


----------



## Precious Little (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for asking, and for all you do for the forum! 
 My newly acquired job-free status has given me the time to check out the new rail trail a couple of miles from our house. They've removed the rails and ties from about 3 miles of the old rail bed and have repaired a couple of the old bridges. There are still RR spikes to be found and ice-blue shards of insulators. It's a good spot to run slowly and look for artifacts.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Aug 10, 2011)

I was fine! leaving for the beach house in belmar tommarow. At my friends pool today.


----------



## swizzle (Aug 10, 2011)

Been better, Been Worse, Could complain but it wouldn't do me any good!! [8D]

 When I first got up I was like []. Then I went for my walk and I was like [8D]. Then I got to work and I was like [>:][:'(][][][][>:] and then I came home and now I look like [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2011)

Today has been okay.  They're doing some construction at a weird neighbor's house.  They were digging a hole for a new something or other.  We think it used to be a farm.  I went over and asked the men if they were finding any bottles.  The head guy said, "If there were any bottles in there, I'd have them all by now!!"  I satisfied my curiosity, at least.

 I should add, that I looked around anyway.  Nothing to be found in those dirt piles.


----------



## rockbot (Aug 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Today has been okay.  They're doing some construction at a weird neighbor's house.  They were digging a hole for a new something or other.  We think it used to be a farm.  I went over and asked the men if they were finding any bottles.  The head guy said, "If there were any bottles in there, I'd have them all by now!!"  I satisfied my curiosity, at least.
> 
> I should add, that I looked around anyway.  Nothing to be found in those dirt piles.


 
 Boy that head guy sounds like an ars!
 you should go back there with a bottle and act like you just pulled it out of the dirt pile. "hey look what I found" lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL I might have said that if I was the worker,after all I am a bottle junkie [8D][8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, he sounded kind of smart, but I don't think he meant to be rude.  That would be a good prank, though.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2011)

Well it's very interesting to see how our family is doing.. my day today was much like my day yesterday, except when I got home from work yesterday I was too tired to cook, and ate some crappy frozen TV dinner, I don't want to remember.. but today I was home at the perfectly civilized hour of 6:30 PM and had time and gumption to whip up some super-scrumptious 'fajicheladas' ..my own recipe, me and the missus fight over the last bite of this dish.. [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> some super-scrumptious 'fajicheladas' ..my own recipe, me and the missus fight over the last bite of this dish.. [8D]


 



I love that stuff, extra jalapenos for me, please...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll even hide a sliver of habaÃ±ero in there for ya.. []


----------



## swizzle (Aug 11, 2011)

*RE: How was your day?*



> ORIGINAL:  kwalker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You should move to a different part of the city if you're getting shot everyday!! []


----------



## suzanne (Aug 13, 2011)

*RE: How was your day?*

Charlie, that looks delicious. Your wife is a lucky woman.


----------



## kwalker (Aug 13, 2011)

*RE: How was your day?*

Sorry swiz, I don't think I'm gonna get shot in a town with less than 2000 people in it [] At least I hope not. Since they put in the "low income housing" development over 50 acres of former farmland/historic homesteads I don't know how much longer that will all last...

 On another note, I picked up a new bed for the work in progress S10 and got a few other parts from a junkyard we needed. All told $300 for a new bed, tailgate and plate lights all without a single ding or dent.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

*RE: How was your day?*

I'm SUPERCALAFRAJALISTICEXPEALADOTIOUS. even though I wasnt online at the time of your asking,and yes its probably spelled wrong,hahaha


----------



## Stardust (Aug 13, 2011)

*RE: How was your day?*

Well, wasn't that a nice peek at everyone's day.  Thanks Charlie ~


----------

